# Best city commuting light under $100



## aboyd (Jul 23, 2005)

I need to get a good light for commuting in town. I have a short ride, 4 miles each way, with street lights. When the time changes, the morning ride will be dark. I don't need super bright to light a dark path, just something to be seen by and something to brighten the darker spots between stree lamps. Suggestions??


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

aboyd said:


> I need to get a good light for commuting in town. I have a short ride, 4 miles each way, with street lights. When the time changes, the morning ride will be dark. I don't need super bright to light a dark path, just something to be seen by and something to brighten the darker spots between stree lamps. Suggestions??


If there is adequate light from streetlights, a cheap LED would be sufficient since it's primary purpose would be to make you visible to traffic. I used an HID in Hawaii since 2/3 of my commute was through dark mangroves and I needed to project light for a decent distance to maintain my speed. The HID wasn't that effective in areas with streetlights since the lightbeam was pretty much washed out by other sources of light. It did make me visible to traffic, but at a cost of $400. Without the mangroves, an LED would have been fine. Shop around, Nashbar and Performance have several models on sale. Other sources are lickbike.com, biketiresdirect.com, and jenson usa. Stay away from house brands and stick with cateye, niterider, etc. There are some nice models that are rechargeable.


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

one or 2 of these. <br><center><img src="https://www.bikemannetwork.com/Merchant2/graphics/00000001/product_images/LT/LT4146.jpg">


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

As I always suggest when headlights come up for discussion, save up your money and get a Light & Motion. It's a safety thing and, here in L.A., it's made a tangible difference in how drivers see and treat me at night.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Check out the Fenix LED flashlights. I think their address is www.fenix-store.com. The Fenix L2D Premium runs on 2 rechargeable NiMH batteries and puts out an incredible amount of light. It has 4+ hours of run time on highest normal setting and 2+ hours on turbo. Fenix also sells inexpensive mounts for attaching the lights to your handlebar or helmet. The whole light with batteries only weighs about 100 grams, plus you can easily remove it to use as a regular flashlight or prevent theft. The L2D flashlight sells for about $60 and bike mounts start about $7.


----------



## mmorast (Oct 22, 2007)

*+1 on the Fenix*

Just got one of these... one is pretty much enough for most city riding for me. I went from a halogen 10w+20w system with a big NiMH battery. This is at least as much as the 10w. Probably will get another and mount to my helmet. One though is enough. Far reach and bright. I only really use it on the high setting and not the max. My commute is about an hour one way, and right now I can use it about two trips before changing out. I am using 2100mah low discharge NiMH. Good luck!

Monte


----------



## aboyd (Jul 23, 2005)

*Fenix*

I like the idea of the Fenix, would anyone happen to have a picture of it burning in the dark, or a comparison to another light? I saw a video on youttube and it didn't look that bright, but the video was poor quality also.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I don't have a video or pictures to show you, but my Fenix L2D Premium is brighter than the Cygolite NiteRover that it replaced and the run times are just as good or better. The Fenix weighs about 100 grams with batteries, compared to about 1.5-2 lbs for the Cygolite. For pictures, go to the Electronics and Computers board at www.bikeforums.net. Plenty of folks have posted photos of their Fenix lights there.


----------



## Thommy (Sep 23, 2003)

*Cheap LED light*

Try planet bike.com, they may fit the bill. I commuted with a cheapie light from planet bike due to the road being pretty well lit in the wee hours (4:15 am). I've also used the inexpensive head mounted type led light (goes over the head with four straps kinda like a miner's light) that is sold at Home Depot and Lowe's. I take the strap off, use two zip ties and mount it to the handlebar. The light won't fit under a helmet. Since you won't be going that far an inexpensive light is all you really need. In no time you'll be riding this road by memory anyway. Performance bike has plenty of cheapie LED lights (Cat Eye). From personal experiance, the lights using three batteries tend to eat the batteries pretty quick, I used the two battery type plus these cheapie lights are much lighter. The money you save by buying an inexpensive light can be used towards buying some great premium beer!


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

If you can stretch your $100 limit and combine it with one of those 20% coupon codes floating around... I'd recommend a Light & Motion Vega LED light. I paid around $130 for mine and it's worth it.

But otherwise, one or two of those Cateye's posted above are a good option. I'd mount one on the bar and one on the helmet to increase visibility when approaching an intersection with parked cars.


----------



## carbon13 (Dec 23, 2007)

under good street light l prefer a light that makes be seen than one that lets you see
when on a tight budget
l have a cateye opti cube
it has flashing and constant light the constant isnt realy that good 
but you could probably by two with your budget


----------



## aboyd (Jul 23, 2005)

*Fenix...*

I ordered one of the Fenix lights and a mount. I have read some really good reviews of these lights. I have an Opticube I use as a blinky now but would like some light to see by also. If one Fenix is not enough, I could maybe swing another later on. Thanks for the input guys....


----------

